# Kommerzielle vertreibung



## SkonroX (4. Apr 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe zwar schon einige Threads über kommerzielle vertreibung von Java Software gelesen, jedoch bin ich immernoch nicht so aufgeklärt, wie ich es gerne wäre..
Könnte mir jemand detailiert erklären wie es abläuft wenn ich ein programm schreibe -> dekompiliere (mit dem integrierten dekompiler von java!?) und es dann fertig als .jar habe.
Dazu wo kann man software verkaufen, bzw. wäre es schlau?
Muss nun ein Gewerbe angemeldet werden oder nicht?

lg


----------



## VfL_Freak (4. Apr 2011)

Moin,



SkonroX hat gesagt.:


> Könnte mir jemand detailiert erklären wie es abläuft wenn ich ein programm schreibe -> dekompiliere (mit dem integrierten dekompiler von java!?) und es dann fertig als .jar habe.


Bitte was ???:L ???:L 



SkonroX hat gesagt.:


> Dazu wo kann man software verkaufen, bzw. wäre es schlau?


Da wir die Software nicht kennen, können wir auch nicht beurteilen, ob es schlau wäre ..... 



SkonroX hat gesagt.:


> Muss nun ein Gewerbe angemeldet werden oder nicht?


Für alles, was Du gewerblich machen willst, brauchst Du ein (Klein-)Gewerbe ... :noe:

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Sonecc (4. Apr 2011)

Vielleicht solltest du dich erstmal darüber informieren, was Kompilierung und Dekompilierung bedeuted.
Danach kannst du dir darüber gedanken machen, wie du deine Software vertreiben willst.
Dass du ein Gewerbe anmelden musst, wenn du Geld einnimmst ist ja schon erläutert worden.
Vertriebswege für Software gibts einige:
Internet, CDs, Berater usw. Einfach etwas kreativ sein, dann fällt einem da schon was ein.


----------



## Andi_CH (5. Apr 2011)

Don't feed the trolls -

Also Softwarevertreibung ist das Thema - Software vertreibt man am Besten mit fdisk - das ist  extrem effizient ;-)


----------



## VfL_Freak (5. Apr 2011)

Moin,



Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> Software vertreibt man am Besten mit fdisk - das ist  extrem effizient ;-)



:lol: :lol: :lol:

Aber sowas von 

Gruß
Klaus


----------

